# Contax camera accessories question



## photoam (Sep 12, 2010)

I am just an amateur photographer, and am looking to buy a gift for a friend.
I believe he has a Contax 640 (or maybe its 645 ?). I was searching on ebay and found these ... 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270608286193&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


Is it true these will fit any model Contax camera ? Are these straps really worth $70. I had seen one selling on ebay for $120 (and it was used). This guy says his are new and were never used. 


Thanks !


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 13, 2010)

photoam said:


> I am just an amateur photographer, and am looking to buy a gift for a friend.
> I believe he has a Contax 640 (or maybe its 645 ?). I was searching on ebay and found these ...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270608286193&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
> ...



They should fit, as it's mentioned in the title. This looks a little like SPAM to me, trying to promote the product sold on eBay. Hmm...  If it's not and you're genuinely curious, then why don't you contact the seller and ask. Seems logical to me...


----------

